# Breastfeeding or Formula?



## Burchy314

I am just wondering which one is best and if anyone has any advice about making the decision on which to do.

I am really wanting to Formula feed, but my OH thinks I should breastfeed since it is cheaper. I don't know if I should do what I want for my baby or if I should do what he wants since is the only income for our family right now inless my parents help, but that wont be much help.

Any advice?


----------



## rainbows_x

Breatfeeding does give the most benefits, both financially and health wise.

I breastfed Ava in hospital twice then decided it wasn't for me, but I was glad I at least gave her the colstrum.
It's up to you hun, and I am sure you can get benefits. x


----------



## _laura

I'm going for formula. Only cause there's a history in my family where the women have produced lots of the for milk but none of the after. Basically it means that the baby would have water with no food. And I don't want my little one under nourished.


----------



## Tanara

I breast fed my son for a year. And I will most defiantly breastfed my daughter for a year as well. I cant even begin to go into the reasons why breastfeeding imo is the best choice but this is a video that has alot of info on breastfeeding including the benefits

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qC_FQBigvg

I also want to add I gained 65ish Lbs with my son, and breastfeeding defiantly helped me lose the weight, also my son never gets sick not even colds, maybe once or twice a year. He hasn't had any health issues his whole life either.


----------



## aob1013

Breastfeeding is undoubtedly the best, healthiest, cheapest and natural way to feed your baby. There are no negatives to breastfeeding. Breastfeeding gives your baby all it needs to grow and develop.


----------



## aob1013

_laura said:


> I'm going for formula. Only cause there's a history in my family where the women have produced lots of the for milk but none of the after. Basically it means that the baby would have water with no food. And I don't want my little one under nourished.

Doesn't mean it will be the same for you hun, try and give it a go anyway .. you may be suprised! x


----------



## _laura

aob1013 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for formula. Only cause there's a history in my family where the women have produced lots of the for milk but none of the after. Basically it means that the baby would have water with no food. And I don't want my little one under nourished.
> 
> Doesn't mean it will be the same for you hun, try and give it a go anyway .. you may be suprised! xClick to expand...

Its something my gp said would probably be hereditary. So the same thing will happen to me. Its happened to the 4 generations before me so it's something I knew I had to accept.


----------



## Burchy314

Thanks to all of you! That video helped alot. I think as of now I will try breast feeding but I am also going to look up all the benifits and find ways to help pay for formula if I decide that breastfeeding is not for me like rainbows_x just to make sure I am prepared for when/if it happens.


----------



## Tanara

Glad the video helped, and breast feeding isn't for everyone, I'm totally committed to it for myself just because I loved breastfeeding my son. 

And for _laura That isn't necessarily true just so you know, no one in my family, for more than 4 or 5 generations couldn't breastfeed My mom tried very hard for 2 weeks, and I screamed and screamed.. Yet I breastfed my son exclusively for 6 months and then p/t (because he was eating solids as well) for another 6 months. I could easily pump out 8oz in 10 minutes. You have to understand that not all your genetics come from your mothers side, you could have took after your fathers side of the family as i did.


----------



## bump+me

There are so many benefits of breastfeeding your baby
here they are

breastfeeding helps to protect baby from

ear infections 
gastro-intestinal infections 
chest infections 
urine infections 
childhood diabetes 
eczema 
obesity 
asthma.

Breastfeeding helps protect mothers against: 

ovarian cancer 
breast cancer 
weak bones later in life.

Plus women who breastfeed return to their pre-pregnancy figure faster.

(www.breastfeeding.nhs.uk/en/fe/page.asp?n1=2)

Breastfeeding helps you to bond with your baby too, it's such a lovely experience! knowing that you are providing your child the best start in life by breastfeeding them makes you feel so good and proud of yourself.

You can also express milk once established breastfeeding has taken place probs best to express around 3/4 months as milk supply will be established by then. Although I was fine after about 8 weeks I think it just depends on the individual.
This gives your husband or OH, Grandparents other family members to bond with your baby also and let you have a little rest.

I breastfed my 1st babe till she was 10 months and my 2nd till she was 6 months as she wasn't as interested by that point. It is best to fully breastfeed baba until they are 6 months though at the least any longer is a bonus.
I found it relatively easy breastfeeding as I could just pop them on and they would be finished in about 10 mins, then change their nappy and put them back down. oh and thats another thing there are so many diff ways u can feed baba such as lying on ur side in bed, the midwife will show u all the diff ways. 
and not having to prepare bottles which can take ages is great! as there are so many steps to follow sterliising ,heating water etc takes a fair bit of time.

Plus as others have said it is free and not going to cost you £6 - £8 each week for formula milk.

But obviously you have a choice and at the end of the day you will know whats right for you but personally and proven scientifically breast is best :)

good luck hunni with whatever you choose 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

I think breastfeeding is the the best thing you can do for your baby, even if you just try it and it only lasts a week? Atleast you can say you tried and your baby got off to the best start in life. 

I breast fed my daughter for 5 months and my son for 3 months :thumbup: 

It is ALOT cheaper than formula and its sooo convenient, like the lady in the video said, the getting up in the night part is so hard work when you are formula feeding, I loved breastfeeding and just laying in bed next to each other feeding :cloud9: 

Anyway won't go on about it, everyones experiences are different, I would def say try it out first and see how it all goes, at the end of the day, you can always send your bf or mum or something out when the baby is here to get formula for you if the breast feeding isnt working out? 

x 
x


----------



## xprincessx

I was going to formula feed but my OH suggested i at least try breastfeeding because he'd read all the benefits in a magazine. I reluctantly agreed and then decided to get more info on it and once i had read up about all the benefits to baby and mum and about the bond i couldn't wait to do it!! I will now be really disappointed if i can't breastfeed and i always said from the beginning i would never breastfeed but always give formula. 

Maybe look through the breastfeeding section on this forum and see if you can get any advice from mums on there? x


----------



## EmyDra

It's a personal choice. I understand some people don't feel comfortable doing it and it's important that you feel comfortable and happy - most important thing.

Breastfeeding usually takes 3-4 weeks of perservance to get into the swing of things. It's fine for babies to lose weight for the first week or so, so no need for immediate concern unless advised by a doctor.

Certainly, in my family this has been the case but no one has bottlefed. Bottle feeding just sounds really alien to me and although it has visual appeal I wouldn't feel right doing it knowing I could be feeding my baby with the special milk I made just for him/her!

A close friend dual-fed both of hers because she just didnt feel like she was making enough milk, so that's an option too :)

But yeah, massive benefits to breastfeeding and there's always something dodgy being written about formula, just make an informed choice and feel comfortable with your decision. 

I've been reading a bit about the aluminium stuff recently which has freaked me out enough to abandon any formula feeds.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...times-aluminium-formula-milk-breast-milk.html


----------



## Burchy314

EmyDra said:


> It's a personal choice. I understand some people don't feel comfortable doing it and it's important that you feel comfortable and happy - most important thing.
> 
> Breastfeeding usually takes 3-4 weeks of perservance to get into the swing of things. It's fine for babies to lose weight for the first week or so, so no need for immediate concern unless advised by a doctor.
> 
> Certainly, in my family this has been the case but no one has bottlefed. Bottle feeding just sounds really alien to me and although it has visual appeal I wouldn't feel right doing it knowing I could be feeding my baby with the special milk I made just for him/her!
> 
> A close friend dual-fed both of hers because she just didnt feel like she was making enough milk, so that's an option too :)
> 
> But yeah, massive benefits to breastfeeding and there's always something dodgy being written about formula, just make an informed choice and feel comfortable with your decision.
> 
> I've been reading a bit about the aluminium stuff recently which has freaked me out enough to abandon any formula feeds.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...times-aluminium-formula-milk-breast-milk.html


That is thing thing, I just feel like it will be uncomfortable breastfeeding. I love all the benefits that breast feeding gives which is why I am willing to try it. I just can't see myself feeling comfortable and happy breast feeding, but we will see. And I will deffintally give the duel-feeding some thought. I might just talk to my doctor about it.


----------



## EmyDra

:)

Sorry I threw that article in at the bottom! I am a wee bit biased but I do mean it when I say feel happy, comfortable and confident in the way you feed your baby.

There's nothing anyone can do or say to change a person's perception of breastfeeding if it just makes them uncomfortable. :shrug:

eck 1am...need sleep! haha!


----------



## lizardbreath

I Formula Fed Jaymee and this baby will also be Formula Fed 

It really isnt that expencive we used parents choice formula and she loved it took right to it had no problems with it. But its your choice No one elses


----------



## Sophiiie

Burchy314 said:


> That is thing thing, I just feel like it will be uncomfortable breastfeeding. I love all the benefits that breast feeding gives which is why I am willing to try it. I just can't see myself feeling comfortable and happy breast feeding, but we will see. And I will deffintally give the duel-feeding some thought. I might just talk to my doctor about it.

I always wanted to breastfeed, but had the concerns that you did.. that i'd feel uncomfortable with it, especially after my OH's family told me horror stories of how their babies had caused them so much pain with trying to breastfeed. my advice is give it a go, you really won't know until you try. I felt such a bond with Charlie straight away, and it feels like the most natural thing in the world :) if you try it, and decide it's not for you or if you have any problems, then at least your LO has benefited from the colostrum. I had a breastfeeding class a few weeks before Charlie was born, maybe talk to your doctor and see if they can offer anything like that for you? it'll hopefully help you with some of your concerns. at the end of the day it's your choice, you'll know what's best x


----------



## KiansMummy

im breastfeeding kian and i love it.


----------



## Youngling

Each to their own I guess but with bottle feeding ur baby is getting the same nutrients etc as breast feeding. I dont agree with breast is best and that breastfeeding helps u bond with baby. U can bond with baby bottlefeeding as well.
I think there is so much pressure these days to breastfeed but I think its best to do what u feel comfortable with, dont feel pressurised by any1 to do what they think is best. Its ur baby at the end of the day.
I am bottle feeding Jack and I have bonded with him just as much as I would have if i was breastfeeding. With breastfeeding u dont know how much LO is taking, thats the only downside I can think to breastfeeding but each to their own. U do what u feel is best
xx


----------



## vinteenage

I'll be breastfeeding. It's far cheaper and gives the baby added nutritional value which you truly won't get from formula feeding. Does formula have all the basic needs? Yes. Can it provide antibodies against any illness you may catch, greatly lessening the chance of the baby getting ill? Nope. 

That in mind, breastfeeding doesn't always work out for women, and there's nothing that can be done about that! If I try to breastfeed and it doesn't work and I need to use formula, I'm okay, however I would really like to breastfeed and don't understand why anyone wouldn't try it.


----------



## Youngling

vinteenage said:


> I'll be breastfeeding. It's far cheaper and gives the baby added nutritional value which you truly won't get from formula feeding. Does formula have all the basic needs? Yes. Can it provide antibodies against any illness you may catch, greatly lessening the chance of the baby getting ill? Nope.
> 
> That in mind, breastfeeding doesn't always work out for women, and there's nothing that can be done about that! If I try to breastfeed and it doesn't work and I need to use formula, I'm okay, however I would really like to breastfeed *and don't understand why anyone wouldn't try it*.

I didnt try it. Its just not for me. I dont think people should feel bad for not trying it. Its just not for every1
xx


----------



## vinteenage

Youngling said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I'll be breastfeeding. It's far cheaper and gives the baby added nutritional value which you truly won't get from formula feeding. Does formula have all the basic needs? Yes. Can it provide antibodies against any illness you may catch, greatly lessening the chance of the baby getting ill? Nope.
> 
> That in mind, breastfeeding doesn't always work out for women, and there's nothing that can be done about that! If I try to breastfeed and it doesn't work and I need to use formula, I'm okay, however I would really like to breastfeed *and don't understand why anyone wouldn't try it*.
> 
> I didnt try it. Its just not for me. I dont think people should feel bad for not trying it. Its just not for every1
> xxClick to expand...

Understood, I didn't mean to offend anyone by it. Obviously, it's every mother's individual choice, but I can't think of any reasons personally to not give it a go. :flower:


----------



## Mellie1988

Have to say I agree :( Dont knock it till you've tried it I always say....but hey ho, free choice and all that! 

x


----------



## Youngling

vinteenage said:


> Youngling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I'll be breastfeeding. It's far cheaper and gives the baby added nutritional value which you truly won't get from formula feeding. Does formula have all the basic needs? Yes. Can it provide antibodies against any illness you may catch, greatly lessening the chance of the baby getting ill? Nope.
> 
> That in mind, breastfeeding doesn't always work out for women, and there's nothing that can be done about that! If I try to breastfeed and it doesn't work and I need to use formula, I'm okay, however I would really like to breastfeed *and don't understand why anyone wouldn't try it*.
> 
> I didnt try it. Its just not for me. I dont think people should feel bad for not trying it. Its just not for every1
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Understood, I didn't mean to offend anyone by it. Obviously, it's every mother's individual choice, but I can't think of any reasons personally to not give it a go. :flower:Click to expand...

Oh no I wasnt offended. Just meant that some people do prefer to bottle feed over breastfeed as I know a lot of people who do bottlefeed.
I was going to try it once he was born just to give it a go but when it came to it I decided against it. I think its just a personal thing thats all
xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I breastfed Josh for the first 4 weeks of his life, then a breastfeedind expert talked to me about going back to uni and I now breastfeed him mornings and night as well as mostly during the day, apart from his after bath/before bed feed which he takes a bottle of either expressed milk or forumla.
I have no qualms doing this because he is still mostly being breastfed and unless I knew he could take a bottle and wouldn't go hungry I would not be going back to university.

At the end of the day I'd say give breastfeeding a go. It is by far the best for your child because it his nutrients which forumla cannot reporduce and also has sevral health benefits to the mother as well. Even if you only last a day or two atleast your LO will get the extremely good colostrum.


----------



## LoisP

I'm not 100% decided yet, but pretty sure i'm going to formula feed. Don't get me wrong, i'm going to try my hardest to breastfeed Shaun, however right at this moment in time, it makes me feel uncomfortable to think about it. But then again, you never know, i might have him, and just instictively decide to BF! Stocking up on formula though, just in case i don't change my mind when he's here. :thumbup:
- I was formula fed, along with my 3 other siblings. We all turned out just fine :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Youngling said:


> breastfeeding helps u bond with baby. U can bond with baby bottlefeeding as well.
> I think there is so much pressure these days to breastfeed but I think its best to do what u feel comfortable with, dont feel pressurised by any1 to do what they think is best. Its ur baby at the end of the day.
> I am bottle feeding Jack and I have bonded with him just as much as I would have if i was breastfeeding. With breastfeeding u dont know how much LO is taking, thats the only downside I can think to breastfeeding but each to their own. U do what u feel is best
> xx

I agree , I didn't breast feed at all . I have a very strong bond with my son
another bonus is other people can feed him, Im a single mom but when he was a newborn i would go over my parents for a nap while they watched him for an hour or so.


----------



## stephx

I combi feed Ava :) Its personal choice at the end of the day but there are pro's and con's to both really...
Its much easier to FF when you go out if you dont feel comfortable getting your boobs out, and you know how much milk they've taken :) 

So yeah, its up to you but I definatly dont agree with whoever said there are no downsides to BFing :)

xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I am going to breastfeed, I will have to go back to work and school though so she will need to either be formula fed or fed EBM, depending on how BF works for me, I am hoping to do it until 6 months at least.


----------



## Embo

I have breast fed Imogen from day one, it bloody hurt at first can't lie about that, but it got easier every day and it's normal for baby to lose some of there birth weight Imogen went from 7lbs 11oz to 7lbs 6oz in the first week but after that went back up to her birth weight and continued to gain steadly and it is amazing to see that just you alone is giving your baby the milk to live, Imogen now weighs a healthy 10lbs 3oz at 7 weeks old, 
I'd say deffo give it a go, at least try you never know you might just be a natural and your baby might feed like a pro... 

on the other hand if you've given it a go and you really don't get on with it there's no shame in formula feeding.


----------



## amygwen

I breastfeed my son only because I was able to in the beginning without any problems and am still able to do so him being three months old. Although somedays I don't produce enough milk so I do have to give him formula which I don't mind, I know some people are deadset against it, but in my opinion each to their own. I would at least try it and see if it's something you like doing and if it takes up too much time or you just can't get into the groove of doing it, stop! But don't feel bad because you can't or don't want to breastfeed, it's not for everyone. In my opinion though it's saving me a lot of money not having to buy formula!! So that's one of my favorite reasons to breastfeed!! :) <3


----------



## StarBound

Take it from a teen mum who is doing both :thumbup:

I breastfed from day one - throughout the first week with no help and no formula. This was the hardest week of my life , although the feeding didnt hurt at all and he latched on well it means you cannot have a break if you have a hungry baby like mine (he feeds every hour hes awake , sometimes every half hour). I dont like feeding in public which made shopping impossible and i was getting so tired and couldnt even have a 10 minute shower or bath. :cry: But i love breastfeeding and im still doing it 95% of the time. It is true its cheaper and best for baby. 

I also formula feed for when im not here and when hes super hungry. He gets maybe 3-5 bottles a week , sometimes a few more depending on how hungry he is. It gives me the chance to pop out and see my horses, gives his daddy a chance to bond with him and im able to go back to college a few hours twice a week. Which enables me to get some more qualifications. 

You can combo feed if wanted. In my opinion its best for mum and baby ! 
Mum can still have me time without feeling guilty, daddy can take more part and my LO loves formula and booby juice :hugs:

Just bear in mind that some babies dont latch well after being introduced to a bottle , mine took well to both luckily as i wasnt mananging alone at all. It can be a lonely experiance.


----------



## amygwen

StarBound said:


> Take it from a teen mum who is doing both :thumbup:
> 
> I breastfed from day one - throughout the first week with no help and no formula. This was the hardest week of my life , although the feeding didnt hurt at all and he latched on well it means you cannot have a break if you have a hungry baby like mine (he feeds every hour hes awake , sometimes every half hour). I dont like feeding in public which made shopping impossible and i was getting so tired and couldnt even have a 10 minute shower or bath. :cry: But i love breastfeeding and im still doing it 95% of the time. It is true its cheaper and best for baby.
> 
> I also formula feed for when im not here and when hes super hungry. He gets maybe 3-5 bottles a week , sometimes a few more depending on how hungry he is. It gives me the chance to pop out and see my horses, gives his daddy a chance to bond with him and im able to go back to college a few hours twice a week. Which enables me to get some more qualifications.
> 
> You can combo feed if wanted. In my opinion its best for mum and baby !
> Mum can still have me time without feeling guilty, daddy can take more part and my LO loves formula and booby juice :hugs:
> 
> Just bear in mind that some babies dont latch well after being introduced to a bottle , mine took well to both luckily as i wasnt mananging alone at all. It can be a lonely experiance.

I definitely agree! I am able to pump so when I want to give bottles, I let others feed him, but for women who don't pump, formula can be a great way to involve other family members to be able to feed the baby! Like she said though, some babies do get nipple confusion if you give breast and bottle at the same time, but some don't. 

:flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Burchy314 said:


> I am just wondering which one is best and if anyone has any advice about making the decision on which to do.
> 
> I am really wanting to Formula feed, but my OH thinks I should breastfeed since it is cheaper. I don't know if I should do what I want for my baby or if I should do what he wants since is the only income for our family right now inless my parents help, but that wont be much help.
> 
> Any advice?

Breastfeeding will always be better for your baby nutritionally and it has the added bonus of being free. Its a very personal decision though and if you are not comfortable with breastfeeding your baby then formula feeding might be a better option for you. Its a decision only you can make, not your OH, not your family or friends YOU and no one has the right to question your choice. xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Oh I forgot to add! Through exlusively BFing my son was born at 10lbs 8oz and was 11lbs 4oz 5 days later!


----------



## dani_tinks

BM is so vital in the first few months (so much goodness and antibodies!!), I couldnt get Jacob to latch and we had a few other problems but I managed to express my BM for the first month or so and it was the best thing I ever did for Jacob :). But formula's great too. The best advice I could give really is to be open minded, do what feels comfortable and what you feel is right for the both of you... happy mummy = a happy baby!


----------



## libbymarks198

i am going to try BF but i dont think i will be able to do it, so i will have formula and bottles in the house just in case i give up or cant do it any more. 

formula fed babies sleep better, it may not be in studies but i work with babies and all the ones who et fed formula sleep so much longer than the ones who get their mums expressed milk, also children who get BF are harder to get to sleep as they usually fall asleep on their mothers so when or if i do BF i will make sure the baby stays awake when on the boob so they are still awake when they are put in bed so they get used to it, i dont want to be rocking a one year old to sleep just because it was cute when they where little.


----------



## aob1013

libbymarks198 said:


> i am going to try BF but i dont think i will be able to do it, so i will have formula and bottles in the house just in case i give up or cant do it any more.
> 
> formula fed babies sleep better, it may not be in studies but i work with babies and all the ones who et fed formula sleep so much longer than the ones who get their mums expressed milk, also children who get BF are harder to get to sleep as they usually fall asleep on their mothers so when or if i do BF i will make sure the baby stays awake when on the boob so they are still awake when they are put in bed so they get used to it, i dont want to be rocking a one year old to sleep just because it was cute when they where little.

Just wondering why you don't think you will be able to do it? With the right support and education you definately should be able to! There really is a tiny percentage of people that cannot do it.

How did you come to the conclusion that formula fed babies sleep longer and breastfed babies are harder to get to sleep? I know plenty of formula fed babies that don't sleep for long periods of time and need to fall asleep on their Mum's. Every child is an individual, so i don't think we can say for definate how a child will react by how they are fed.

My son sleeps a fab length of time, and as soon as he is finished on the boob, sleeps straight until his next feed .. i don't have to faff about with him at all.

I'm not meaning to offend, just genuinely curious as you haven't even had your baby yet.


----------



## Burchy314

aob1013 said:


> libbymarks198 said:
> 
> 
> i am going to try BF but i dont think i will be able to do it, so i will have formula and bottles in the house just in case i give up or cant do it any more.
> 
> formula fed babies sleep better,* it may not be in studies but i work with babies and all the ones who et fed formula sleep so much longer than the ones who get their mums expressed milk*, also children who get BF are harder to get to sleep as they usually fall asleep on their mothers so when or if i do BF i will make sure the baby stays awake when on the boob so they are still awake when they are put in bed so they get used to it, i dont want to be rocking a one year old to sleep just because it was cute when they where little.
> 
> Just wondering why you don't think you will be able to do it? With the right support and education you definately should be able to! There really is a tiny percentage of people that cannot do it.
> 
> How did you come to the conclusion that formula fed babies sleep longer and breastfed babies are harder to get to sleep? I know plenty of formula fed babies that don't sleep for long periods of time and need to fall asleep on their Mum's. Every child is an individual, so i don't think we can say for definate how a child will react by how they are fed.
> 
> My son sleeps a fab length of time, and as soon as he is finished on the boob, sleeps straight until his next feed .. i don't have to faff about with him at all.
> 
> I'm not meaning to offend, just genuinely curious as you haven't even had your baby yet.Click to expand...

She came to that conclusion on the babies she works with. She even said it wasn't in studies it was just with the kids there. And I can understnad that she might not be able to do it. It is just like how I am. I don't think I will be able to do it because of how uncomfortable it will make me, she is probably the same way.


----------



## ~RedLily~

libbymarks198 said:


> i am going to try BF but i dont think i will be able to do it, so i will have formula and bottles in the house just in case i give up or cant do it any more.
> 
> *formula fed babies sleep better, it may not be in studies but i work with babies and all the ones who et fed formula sleep so much longer than the ones who get their mums expressed milk, also children who get BF are harder to get to sleep as they usually fall asleep on their mothers* so when or if i do BF i will make sure the baby stays awake when on the boob so they are still awake when they are put in bed so they get used to it, i dont want to be rocking a one year old to sleep just because it was cute when they where little.

Good job I don't FF Ella then she would never wake up, she already sleeps all night with a long lie in lol.


----------



## mixedmama

Not meaning to offend anyone at all, but why would breastfeeding be 'not for you' if you haven't given it a go? I'm just genuinely curious..

I plan on exclusively breastfeeding Ava when she's here, and I just can't see *anything* that would stop me from giving her breast milk. It's completely natural and has so many nutritional benefits, you can't really criticize it. So much research has shown that it truly is best for baby. I know it may take extra effort and leave people with less time for themselves, but tbh a baby is only a baby for such a short amount of time, surely you could sacrifice your own time and effort to provide what is nutritionally best for them?

I understand formula feeding in some cases, but I don't understand why breastfeeding gets ruled out all together when it hasn't been attempted? xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I didn't BF because of alot of reasons, 
I know if im honest on my own personal reasons people are going to get offend. 
but who cares? :rofl: 
I didn't breastfeed because I already had to give my body over to being pregnant, I didn't want to feel like a cow. if your BF good for you, its not something I saw myself doing. 
my son is a perfectly healthy formula fed baby.


----------



## Youngling

mixedmama said:


> Not meaning to offend anyone at all, but why would breastfeeding be 'not for you' if you haven't given it a go? I'm just genuinely curious..
> 
> I plan on exclusively breastfeeding Ava when she's here, and I just can't see *anything* that would stop me from giving her breast milk. It's completely natural and has so many nutritional benefits, you can't really criticize it. So much research has shown that it truly is best for baby. I know it may take extra effort and leave people with less time for themselves, but tbh a baby is only a baby for such a short amount of time, surely you could sacrifice your own time and effort to provide what is nutritionally best for them?
> 
> I understand formula feeding in some cases, but I don't understand why breastfeeding gets ruled out all together when it hasn't been attempted? xx

Every1 is different and its just not for some people. Simple as that
xx


----------



## Youngling

QuintinsMommy said:


> I didn't BF because of alot of reasons,
> I know if im honest on my own personal reasons people are going to get offend.
> but who cares? :rofl:
> I didn't breastfeed because I already had to give my body over to being pregnant, I didn't want to feel like a cow. if your BF good for you, its not something I saw myself doing.
> my son is a perfectly healthy formula fed baby.

I know what u mean about having to give ur body up, I didnt enjoy being pregnant and I enjoy FF and my son is also perfectly healthy
xx


----------



## bump+me

you can tell how much weight your baby is putting on when they get weighed weekly so therefore if baba has put a reasonable amount of weight on at nxt weighing then you can tell that they are getting enough milk from breastfeeding!!

and if baby is content after you feed them then they obv are getting plenty.

breast is best :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

formula is better :)


----------



## Youngling

QuintinsMommy said:


> formula is better :)

Haha. 
Not meaning to offend any1 but i really hate it when people say breast is best!! Grrrr it just makes people feel bad who have decided to FF. Talk about pressure pffft!
xx


----------



## vinteenage

I don't think people should be pressured into breastfeeding, but I do think it's important that they know of all the benefits that breastfeeding offers. Does formula cover the basic nutritional needs? Yes. However, breast milk is designed to change into what your baby needs most during a certain period of time. It can keep them from getting sick, allow them to gain antibodies the mother has, provides a more direct and natural form of nutrients...

Obviously you ladies have made your choice, but I'm sure there's other girls on here who are still deciding.

(Also, breastfeeding can help you drop that pregnancy weight, fast.)


----------



## mayb_baby

OK I was always 100% formula due to the &#8216;I'm not comfortable with it, It&#8217;s my body, my choice and I just don&#8217;t like the thought of my little boy sucking my boob&#8217; but I have now decided I will try it, due to the benefits but I'm not 100% on that either.


----------



## ~RedLily~

mayb_baby said:

> OK I was always 100% formula due to the I'm not comfortable with it, Its my body, my choice and I just dont like the thought of my little boy sucking my boob but I have now decided I will try it, due to the benefits but I'm not 100% on that either.

 If you find you're really not comfortable with it would you consider expressing? Even just one bottle a day. (not trying to pressure anyone btw).


----------



## vinteenage

mayb_baby said:


> OK I was always 100% formula due to the I'm not comfortable with it, Its my body, my choice and I just dont like the thought of my little boy sucking my boob but I have now decided I will try it, due to the benefits but I'm not 100% on that either.

And you don't have to be 100% either way, there's time :)

You could always pump for a couple weeks (well, as long as you wanted!) as well if you're uncomfortable with baby actually feeding off the breast. I'd speak to your hospital and see if they have manual pumps they hand out, otherwise you can get a manual for about $30. Even if you do combination feeding, baby is still getting a lot of the benefits of breast milk!


----------



## Natasha2605

I FF. End of. It's a really personal decision, one that HAS to be made by each individual depending on themselves, not what people of a forum say.

BF just wasn't for me, nobody should have to justify their reasons for the method of feeding they use. Summer's over 16lbs and is bouncing with health. Any different from a BF baby? No. Who cares? As long as a baby is healthy, happy and loved that's all that matters. xx


----------



## mayb_baby

vinteenage said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> OK I was always 100% formula due to the I'm not comfortable with it, Its my body, my choice and I just dont like the thought of my little boy sucking my boob but I have now decided I will try it, due to the benefits but I'm not 100% on that either.
> 
> And you don't have to be 100% either way, there's time :)
> 
> You could always pump for a couple weeks (well, as long as you wanted!) as well if you're uncomfortable with baby actually feeding off the breast. I'd speak to your hospital and see if they have manual pumps they hand out, otherwise you can get a manual for about $30. Even if you do combination feeding, baby is still getting a lot of the benefits of breast milk!Click to expand...

I think I will hire the electric one for 3 months as if I do BF I want to do it to 3 months at least but I think I will Pump/combo FF xxx


----------



## LizzieC

I'm personally planning on breastfeeding, but if all doesn't go to plan and expressing/formula feeding is more suitable I won't worry about change. I will admit the one aspect of breastfeeding I'm concerned about is not being able to know how much milk bubs is getting, that's not a problem with formula feeding :thumbup:

What I will say however, is it's easy enough to switch from breast to formula, but not so much vice versa. I always think it's worth giving it a go, even if it's just for the first few days, just in case you regret not doing so later :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont know why these things turn into justifying and bf vs ff when all the girl asked for was some info really as she seems to think breastmilk is just free when it has so much more benefits to it. 

I must say I didnt wantto at the start but I did and it felt right and was the best for my baby and 19 months later I am still going and expecting number 2. breastmilk is the best for your baby no doubt about that. If you can try it at least just to give your baby the best start in life and it also benefits mum also. Theres plenty of support on sites like this and if you ask for it. I know not all areas are the same for support but it is out there for aware mums, I wasnt so aware as I was going to ff. I am glad I didnt though as I love breastfeeding.


----------



## Dragonfly

QuintinsMommy said:


> formula is better :)

:nope:


----------



## dani_tinks

Dragonfly said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> formula is better :)
> 
> :nope:Click to expand...

It is when you can't BF, no need for the shakey head, its just her opinion!


----------



## Dragonfly

dani_tinks said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> formula is better :)
> 
> :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It is when you can't BF, no need for the shakey head, its just her opinion!Click to expand...

True but where did she say that in that post? just said it was better and I am entitled to shake my head at that and its also my opinion to. Course formula is better than nothing.


----------



## BessiiBoop

on top of all the benefits it has for your baby there are also what it helps with you.
It helps combat female cancers,
you loose the baby weight quicker
you bond with your baby that much closer 
apart from the cost etc

and with regards to the whole cant breastfeed, it can be difictult but its the same my gran and her sister both couldnt breastfeed as they had no milk my mum tried desperatly to breastfeed but couldnt as she had the same problem yet i fed my DD until she was 8 months and i'd have gone until she was older however i needed an oporation and was on strong antibiotics so had to stop.

I have every faith that i shall breastfeed this baby too as i found it a great way to bond aside from all the benefits to mum and baby 

but if its not for you there is no shame in saying you wish to formula feed and you shouldnt feel bullied into it, as if your mind isnt 100% wanting too the baby proberbly wont latch properly and you'll get sore and be even more against it 

xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

:dohh:

Why is it always the same people in these kinds of threads?

I tried to BF but unfortunately it didn't work out for me. My DD is FF and she is happy, healthy & thriving! I completely agree that breast milk is better for you're baby BUT it's only best if BOTH baby AND mum are happy..Happy mum = happy baby. Weather it be breast milk/formula milk or milkshake ;)


----------



## jenny_wren

milkshake?

:rofl:​


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think you can actually get flavoured formula now lol.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

jenny_wren said:


> milkshake?
> 
> :rofl:​

It's the only other type of milk I could think of without saying cow's or goats.. I know that never goes down well! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Social services anyone? :rofl:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Oh crap :dohh:.Nevermind..I'll phone them myself :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Kirsty90 said:


> I think you can actually get flavoured formula now lol.

Sounds good!! I think she'll like chocolate :D


----------



## mayb_baby

:rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kirsty90 said:


> I think you can actually get flavoured formula now lol.

i've heard of it for toddlers who still need some formula, don't think they make nerborn chocolate formula:haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:​


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Dragonfly said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> formula is better :)
> 
> :nope:Click to expand...



She didn't just come out and say that, it was only because someone just said 'breast is best' so she just replied with that in a jokey way. This thread has been surprisingly civil compared to others I've seen :D


----------



## bump+me

Obviously everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

But I don't see why someone would get offended when you hear 'Breast is best' when it obviously is. It has so many benefits for baby and mother and scientifically proven to be best for baby.

BUT yes I believe formula is better for babies if say you are unable to breastfeed as you have breastfeeding problems i.e unable to produce enough milk etc.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## aliss

aob1013 said:


> libbymarks198 said:
> 
> 
> i am going to try BF but i dont think i will be able to do it, so i will have formula and bottles in the house just in case i give up or cant do it any more.
> 
> formula fed babies sleep better, it may not be in studies but i work with babies and all the ones who et fed formula sleep so much longer than the ones who get their mums expressed milk, also children who get BF are harder to get to sleep as they usually fall asleep on their mothers so when or if i do BF i will make sure the baby stays awake when on the boob so they are still awake when they are put in bed so they get used to it, i dont want to be rocking a one year old to sleep just because it was cute when they where little.
> 
> Just wondering why you don't think you will be able to do it? With the right support and education you definately should be able to! There really is a tiny percentage of people that cannot do it.
> 
> How did you come to the conclusion that formula fed babies sleep longer and breastfed babies are harder to get to sleep? I know plenty of formula fed babies that don't sleep for long periods of time and need to fall asleep on their Mum's. Every child is an individual, so i don't think we can say for definate how a child will react by how they are fed.
> 
> My son sleeps a fab length of time, and as soon as he is finished on the boob, sleeps straight until his next feed .. i don't have to faff about with him at all.
> 
> I'm not meaning to offend, just genuinely curious as you haven't even had your baby yet.Click to expand...

libbymarks,
I FF my son. I would strongly recommend you read studies about whether or not FF babies sleep longer, or even poll the Baby Club. What you think is sooo much farther from the truth. My FF son woke up 10 times last night, lol.


----------



## bump+me

Why was that funny?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i just thought this was funny because everyone gets sooooo serious , 
if someone WASN'T feeding their baby then I would be upset! but FF or BF are fine! who cares?


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

aob1013 said:


> Just wondering why you don't think you will be able to do it? With the right support and education you definately should be able to! *There really is a tiny percentage of people that cannot do it.*
> 
> How did you come to the conclusion that formula fed babies sleep longer and breastfed babies are harder to get to sleep? I know plenty of formula fed babies that don't sleep for long periods of time and need to fall asleep on their Mum's. Every child is an individual, so i don't think we can say for definate how a child will react by how they are fed.
> 
> My son sleeps a fab length of time, and as soon as he is finished on the boob, sleeps straight until his next feed .. i don't have to faff about with him at all.
> 
> I'm not meaning to offend, just genuinely curious as you haven't even had your baby yet.

It many only be a "tiny" percentage of people that can't do it..But add that "tiny" percentage to the hundreds of millions of women that have babies every year and suddenly that percentage isn't so "tiny"


----------



## bump+me

Well I feel quite strongly about breastfeeding and I am entitled to my own opinion and don't see what's wrong with promoting breastfeeding!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bump+me said:


> Well I feel quite strongly about breastfeeding and I am entitled to my own opinion and don't see what's wrong with promoting breastfeeding!

chill, you knocked me for promoting FF. treat people as you would like to be treated hun. it doesn't have to be a fight is all I'm sayin':hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> i just thought this was funny because everyone gets sooooo serious ,
> if someone WASN'T feeding their baby then I would be upset! but FF or BF are fine! who cares?

:rofl: It is funny! People are getting so serious over nothing! FF and BF is basically the same. They are both great for the baby so it doesn't matter which one you do. Everyone has their opions which is what I wanted to hear in the first place, but everyone is getting so serious and nasty over nothing. So I agree it is funny.


----------



## bump+me

You weren't promoting hun lol all you said was that it was better.

I'm not arguing with you , but like I says I will voice my own opinion and when people want to know abpout breastfeeding then I'm entitled to have my say in it. :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: okay then.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

bump+me said:


> You weren't promoting hun lol all you said was that it was better.
> 
> I'm not arguing with you , but like I says I will voice my own opinion and when people want to know abpout breastfeeding then I'm entitled to have my say in it. :thumbup:

So it's ok for a breast feeder to say BREAST IS BEST at every given opportunity but it's not ok for a formula feeder to say formula is best?

Maybe it isn't IN YOU'RE OPINION but in the OP's case it clearly is :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Burchy314 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> i just thought this was funny because everyone gets sooooo serious ,
> if someone WASN'T feeding their baby then I would be upset! but FF or BF are fine! who cares?
> 
> :rofl: It is funny! People are getting so serious over nothing! FF and BF is basically the same. They are both great for the baby so it doesn't matter which one you do. Everyone has their opions which is what I wanted to hear in the first place, but *everyone is getting so serious and nasty over nothing.* So I agree it is funny.Click to expand...

this is nothing compared to how some of these threads go lol.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey hun. Havn't read the thread as it probably has already had arguments

I had to FF my son in the end due to failing at BF. BF is nutrionally better for your baby all round. And I always recommend trying it even if it's just the colostrum

If your don't want to Bf and go straight tp FF thats fine hun. As a happy mum means a happy baby. All I can say is do your research, talk to other mums and if you do want to breastfeed seek support before baby is here.

xx


----------



## bump+me

lol I didn't say that did I ? If you read back on my posts you will see that :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Burchy314 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> i just thought this was funny because everyone gets sooooo serious ,
> if someone WASN'T feeding their baby then I would be upset! but FF or BF are fine! who cares?
> 
> :rofl: It is funny! People are getting so serious over nothing! *FF and BF is basically the same.* They are both great for the baby so it doesn't matter which one you do. Everyone has their opions which is what I wanted to hear in the first place, but everyone is getting so serious and nasty over nothing. So I agree it is funny.Click to expand...

But they are not basically the same thing and I thought you really wanted advice on which was best here? Breastfeeding/milk is the best if you can do it. There are a whole lot more advantages health wise to you and baby with breast milk. Its ultimatly up to you though but you did ask advice and some breast feeders and formula feeders are here trying to help just giving opinions on their decisions and stories to help. Never know when babies here you may decide to do either as things do change been there myself and was for formula then went to breastfeeding and stayed that way.


----------



## bump+me

well said :thumbup:

I think a lot of people think that they are basically the same thing when they are not at all. 
I thought the same until I learned about it at college!
It's good if people are aware of all of the benefits of breastfeeding cause then they are able to make a choice that is best for them and their baby.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bump+me said:


> well said :thumbup:
> 
> I think a lot of people think that they are basically the same thing when they are not at all.
> I thought the same until I learned about it at college!
> It's good if people are aware of all of the benefits of breastfeeding cause then they are able to make a choice that is best for them and their baby.

and I think its good for people to understand its okay to FF! after I had quin and decided to formula feed, a was sooo upset! i know it was what i wanted to do but I thought I was doing something awful and being an awful mom! and i wasn't and I'm not!


----------



## Dragonfly

QuintinsMommy said:


> bump+me said:
> 
> 
> well said :thumbup:
> 
> I think a lot of people think that they are basically the same thing when they are not at all.
> I thought the same until I learned about it at college!
> It's good if people are aware of all of the benefits of breastfeeding cause then they are able to make a choice that is best for them and their baby.
> 
> and I think its good for people to understand its okay to FF! after I had quin and decided to formula feed, a was sooo upset! i know it was what i wanted to do but I thought I was doing something awful and being an awful mom! and i wasn't and I'm not!Click to expand...

Nope no one is saying you are and it is ok to ff think we just trying to point out the benefits here of the one we choose not some sort of war of guilt thing. She is looking to know which is best so the info is coming from formula feeders and breast feeders a nice balance so she can make her mind up.


----------



## bump+me

I'm not saying you r hun :hugs:

I haven't said a bad word about FF it's just my personal opinion that BF is better just as urs is that FF is better.

y'know?


----------



## bump+me

I'm not saying you are hun :hugs:

It's just my personal opinion that breastfeeding is better for baby and yours is that formula feeding is.

y'know?


----------



## bump+me

lol oops didn't mean to post that 2nd one !


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just breast is best is what gets me down, and i think its okay to say formula is best too, which started this all to begin with.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think its just that phase thats been over used and never explained right. Breast-milk is best for baby as it has everything baby needs but if you cant breastfeed formula is a good substitute these days to what it used to be. No one is saying formula is no good it is, I was fed on it and everyone I know I just choose the other way.


----------



## polo_princess

She was only having a giggle :dohh:


----------



## Burchy314

When I said they were basically the same thing I meant that they both give your baby what they need, but yes BF does give more. I was just meaning that if you FF the baby is still getting everything they NEED. BF just gives extra. So no one should be ashamed to FF. And I don't think we should be saying Breast is best or Formula is best, it just starts to much and people take it the wrong way sometimes because everyone has different opinions.


----------



## aob1013

Why do people always worry about how much milk their LO's will be getting if they are breastfeeding?

If they are putting on weight, pooing and weeing frequently, and are happy and contented that's all the evidence you need. You can't overfeed a breastfed baby, and when they are full they will stop by themselves.


----------



## Dragonfly

Burchy314 said:


> When I said they were basically the same thing I meant that they both give your baby what they need, but yes BF does give more. I was just meaning that if you FF the baby is still getting everything they NEED. BF just gives extra. So no one should be ashamed to FF. And I don't think we should be saying Breast is best or Formula is best, it just starts to much and people take it the wrong way sometimes because everyone has different opinions.

Ok whatever you decide at the time will be the right thing for your baby may it be breast or formula. :flower: theres loads of help and advice with either on this forum to for afters.


----------



## bump+me

Well everyone has their own opinion and that's what Burchy asked for in the 1st place . 

ppl got offended because I said breast is best. Anyway there's no point in getting angry just because other ppl have a different opinion.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Burchy314 said:


> I am just wondering which one is best and if anyone has any advice about making the decision on which to do.
> 
> I am really wanting to Formula feed, but my OH thinks I should breastfeed since it is cheaper. I don't know if I should do what I want for my baby or if I should do what he wants since is the only income for our family right now inless my parents help, but that wont be much help.
> 
> Any advice?

Personally I breastfed my little girl exclusively for 7 months, and am definately going to breastfeed my little lad too. I absolutely love it, but it's not everyone's cup of tea. It's completely a personal opinion on whether you want to breastfeed or formula feed. Yes breastfeeding is a hell of a lot cheaper, and on a personal opinion its a hell of a lot easier too. Just whipping out your boob on demand instead of having to prepare a bottle while little one is screaming, is a god send! My advice to you would be to try the breastfeeding if money is tight, and if you really dont like it, then at least you've tried and know you are making the right decision with formula feeding, even if it does cost more. 

Hope this helps. It's a very contraversial topic.. as you've seen from all the posts. 

xoxox


----------



## AriannasMama

Whatever the momma decides in the end will be best for her baby, formula is so advanced these days, its pretty close to BM. I really hope to BF but if I cant, I can't, I wont lose sleep over it because I know how advanced formula is now.


----------



## aliss

mrs.stokes said:


> Whatever the momma decides in the end will be best for her baby, formula is so advanced these days*, its pretty close to BM*. I really hope to BF but if I cant, I can't, I wont lose sleep over it because I know how advanced formula is now.

My son is FF but do keep in mind that all soy formulas and the "gentle" formulas (for gassy babies), the #1 ingredient is corn syrup solids. It's an alternative for us who could not BF (or for those who choose to), but we shouldn't be under the impression that it's pretty close. Look at the ingredients - it's not.


----------



## AriannasMama

Well of course ingredients wise it wont be, but I mean what it offers to the baby in terms of vitamins, minerals, fats, etc etc.


----------



## dontworry

I can't speak from personal experience but I plan to breastfeed if I am able to. I know that my best friend is formula feeding just because she sees her nipples as a sexual body part and would feel wrong having her baby latched on it. Kind of weird but its understandable.


----------



## libbymarks198

i am going to try it of course but i just honestly dont think i am going to be able to do it, i have had both nipples pierced in the past and now they are like uber sensitive OH cant even touch them they just hurt all the time even before i was pregnant.


----------



## ~RedLily~

libbymarks198 said:


> i am going to try it of course but i just honestly dont think i am going to be able to do it, i have had both nipples pierced in the past and now they are like uber sensitive OH cant even touch them they just hurt all the time even before i was pregnant.

If you really want to BF but you are to sensitive it might be worth trying nipple shields.


----------



## Dragonfly

your nipples are normally sensitive during pregnancy, mine where mental and right now mine are again and I am breastfeeding a toddler still. But after baby they arnt like that.


----------



## Youngling

dontworry said:


> I can't speak from personal experience but I plan to breastfeed if I am able to. I* know that my best friend is formula feeding just because she sees her nipples as a sexual body part and would feel wrong having her baby latched on it. Kind of weird but its understandable.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I dont think that is weird at all
> xx


----------



## MissMamma

I dont think thats weird either, i'm worried that after breastfeeding i wont be able to go back to seeing my nipples and breasts as sexual things. Mind you, if they're all droopy and stretch marked i doubt OH will either!:lol:
I am going to breastfeed but i was brought up thinking that was the norm. I also did quite a lot of researc into it when i first found out i was pregnant and i came to the conclusion breasftfeeding would be best.
I have absolutely no problem with formula feeding tho! People who get all superior because they're BFing are more of a problem to me than the actual Formula feeders!
I would recommend _trying_ breastfeeding as it can never hurt to try but if you don't like it then switch to formula, there's no point forcing yourself to do something, that will just lead to an unhappy mummy and baby :D..xx


----------



## Burchy314

dontworry said:


> I can't speak from personal experience but I plan to breastfeed if I am able to. *I know that my best friend is formula feeding just because she sees her nipples as a sexual body part and would feel wrong having her baby latched on it.* Kind of weird but its understandable.

That is how I am!! :haha: That is why I just don't think I will be able to breast feed, but I did promise my OH that I would atleast try it before I say no to it.


----------

